# Orbea/DivaVSPinarello/FP3????



## tielswheels (Aug 9, 2009)

I am looking to upgrade to a lighter faster road bike. I am looking at the Orbea Diva and the Pinarello FP3. I have had issues on my specialized with neck pain and various numb body parts so the geometry may be important.....tho it could just be me. Anyone have experience with these two womens specific bikes? I have ridden a Diva, tho not my size, but have not been able to find an FP3 to try out. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

For me the Diva felt as if the wheels were in the exact spots they needed to be. It felt like a great climbing bike. The monocoque frame is stiff and responsive but as with all monocoque frames you will hear road noise resonating through the frame. Me, I prefer lugged carbon frames because they ride quieter. 

The Diva is a relatively quick handling bike. It's nice and light. 

I have not ridden a Pinarello.


----------



## SBeachBiker (Aug 31, 2002)

*Pina*

Rode one recently, and was very impressed by handling, cornering. Very nice road feel, too, comfortwise, but you still feel connected to the road. It's been too long since I rode a Diva to make an accurate comparison, but my gut says Pinarello is a bit more comfortable and love the handling. They're both gorgeous bikes - actually prefer the Diva's appearance. Wish you could find a way to find both to compare - I'd love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Orbea for sure*

Diva.

What better bike is there for a woman than a bike designed by a woman (Miriam Bengoetxea)?

Plus, it looks awesome. :thumbsup:


----------

